# AppleTalk for OSX?



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

In the olden days you needed a program called AppleTalk so you could connect a MAC to a PC network / computer. And usually it didn't work as well as it should.

Now with OSX, do you still need AppleTalk or is OSX more versatile? I wondering because I want to hook up a MAC to a PC, once we get the MAC so we could share documents and audio / video files.


----------



## dingle (Jan 3, 2005)

OSX uses TCPIP by standard, and also can connect to domains corretly without the need for DAVE to authenticate etc.

As for sharing files etc, not sure, never used OSX.

Sry can't help further, but getting a mac at work soon


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

I would use SMB/CIFS method on OS X.

Simply create a shared folder on the PC, make sure ur LAN properties are configured (especially file and print sharing), make sure u have a share name and a computer name.

On OS X to 'go' to 'Connect to Server and use the path:

smb://computername/SharedDocs

The Mac should pick up the PC without any need for third party add-ons.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

If you are on a network in an office, you'll find that OSX does use AppleTalk in conjunction with TCP/IP. We use both Macs and PCs on our network (very large).

AppleTalk settings are found on the Mac under System Preferences/Network. AppleTalk is set to Active; AppleTalk Zones specified; and Configure set to Automatically.

I can't give you specifics on how it works, because frankly, that's above my head. Sorry.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm only looking to do about 3 machines, two PC and one Mac and all computers to see all files, especially the Mac since I have a lot of music files that I want to share.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

How are you linking the PCs?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

via a switch / hub i guess, unless the third machine (the crappy one) will be a standalone


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

See zoombini's response below.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

?? what message ?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

From Zoombini's comments:


I would use SMB/CIFS method on OS X.

Simply create a shared folder on the PC, make sure ur LAN properties are configured (especially file and print sharing), make sure u have a share name and a computer name.

On OS X to 'go' to 'Connect to Server and use the path:

smb://computername/SharedDocs

The Mac should pick up the PC without any need for third party add-ons.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ok, cool. i'll try that


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Could I just share the whole computer?


----------

